# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e forumit, përshëndesni njëri - tjetrin!!

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mbasi prap qenka mbyllur kjo teme,
po e hap me nje Pershendetje te perzemert per te gjithe antaret e forumit.
Ju deshiroj nje dite te kendshme.
Riduanen e puth fort.*

----------


## riduana

Uaaa e para une pershendetje xhenet dhe te gjotha kolopucat e forumit qe do vijne  ju puth teta Riduana Foort :d

----------


## alem_de

mbrema Forumi,hallo ti siper.

----------


## riduana

Hello Alem na ndrite temen me pershendetjen tende megjithse eshte hapur nga nje yll si xhennet

----------


## EDUARDI

Pershendetje Dhe Nga Ana Ime Per Te Gjithe....

----------


## alem_de

> Hello Alem na ndrite temen me pershendetjen tende megjithse eshte hapur nga nje yll si xhennet


 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Lulja3:  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## busavata

e pershendes , mikun tim  Serafim Dilon 

se asht  poet , historian edhe Rocker i vertetë , pra e meriton kete temë . 

 mundeni edhe ju antaret e  forumit  , ta pershendetni Serafimin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Temen, e ke hapur ne forumin e gabuar,edhe ke perdorur fjalor te pahishem !.
Tema fshihet,e anetari perjashtohet perpara se te protestoje.Stafi.

Si mik qe te kam duhet me te pershendet."Por,po ma fshin pershendetjen eshte faji jot.

I the dhe Saliut enverist,as per Enverin nuk ke respekt.

----------


## unreal

SERAFIM DILO,

Pershendetje nga une.

Jam adhurues i madh i satires tuaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Temen, e ke hapur ne forumin e gabuar,edhe ke perdorur fjalor te pahishem !.
> Tema fshihet,e anetari perjashtohet perpara se te protestoje.Stafi.
> 
> Si mik qe te kam duhet me te pershendet."Por,po ma fshin pershendetjen eshte faji jot.
> 
> I the dhe Saliut enverist,as per Enverin nuk ke respekt.


hahahahahha

Pershendetje

----------


## Konstantin

Pershendetje Serafim ama spajtohem te muabeti Saliut  :perqeshje: , e ka ber Shqiprin me mijera km rrug te reja e ti prap fol keq  :perqeshje:

----------


## riduana

Mirmengjes Forumista si ma bete gjumin mbereme?Ju uroj nje dite te kendeshme sot  po ju bej edhe kafet si me e shkathta qe jam http://www.rd.com/wp-content/uploads...dget-06-sl.jpg ju befte mire

----------


## alem_de

Pershendetje Forumi,hallo ti siper meje.Flm per kafene.

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Pershendetje all forumista..!*

----------


## riduana

> Pershendetje Forumi,hallo ti siper meje.Flm per kafene.


Asgje alem e pergatita me shume dashuri

----------


## alem_de

> Asgje alem e pergatita me shume dashuri


Asdhtu dhe duket e shijohet si me e pas bere me shume dashuri.Duart te lumshin,marrsh nje burre te mire. :Lulja3:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Mirmbrema te gjithve.*

----------


## riduana

Mirmbrema xhenet

----------


## K.i EPERM

Përshendetje  për Miqtë e vjeter (në F/SH) dhe mikeshat gjithashtu ,një javë të mbarë pune apo pushimi ,përshendetje edhe për të rinjtë e F/SH.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Mirmbrema xhenet


*Puc xhane.*



> Përshendetje  për Miqtë e vjeter (në F/SH) dhe mikeshat gjithashtu ,një javë të mbarë pune apo pushimi .


*Pershendetje K.i EPERM.*

----------

